# Need some Tips :)



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello All,
Finally started my next model! This was the first time I primered and I was wondering how to get some of the primer out of the small crevasses. I have 400 grit sandpaper and it still doesnt get around the handles and louvers.

Also I was wondering if I should remove the chrome on the valve covers and try silver leaf, or if I should just leave the chrome as it is. 

And, to get a shiner finish how many clear coats should I apply? And should I buff it a little with really fine sand paper and wet sanding? Let me know guys, thanks!
:thumbsup:
Alyssa

To add, I need a suggestion for the color of the bullitts tranny. The engine block is blue.


----------



## aric (Jun 23, 2009)

nail emery boards work well for sanding around things

The bellhousing should be engine color, the transmission is just bare grey cast iron with steel inspection covers.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you, will be sure to get on that. Where do you think I can get nail emery boards?


----------



## aric (Jun 23, 2009)

SoleSky said:


> Thank you, will be sure to get on that. Where do you think I can get nail emery boards?


any supermarket or walmart/k-mart they are great for modeling , most have fine grit on one side and coarser grit on the other


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

aric said:


> any supermarket or walmart/k-mart they are great for modeling , most have fine grit on one side and coarser grit on the other


Sweet thanks, I am the worst girl you ever met haha, I didn't even know what that was. Thank you google... =) Anyway thanks again for the help!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Alyssa, make sure you do a great job on the primer coats. If you don't the paint job will only be as good as the primer. I love doing black paint jobs and if I do them I even go so far as using a 3600 polishing cloth to smooth out the primer coat. 

Take your time. IF you are thinking of doing this as a long term hobby I would highly recommend a polishing cloth set. I believe the sponsor Mega Hobby here sells them for around $15.00. 

As for clear coats, if I am using Tamiya TS-13 I'll use the whole can on the model, most of the time. Just really depends on the depth you want. Again, polishing cloths work well between coats. 
If you want to just get yourself acclimated to clear coat I would highly recommend just a couple of coats. First mist on and let flash for a few minutes befroe applying another coat. Then your last coat should be a bit heavier and wetter.

I'm not fully going into details here, but can and will for you. Also of note, everyone here will have a different method of how to prime/paint/clear/polish. You have to find what works for you, but everyone's suggestions will help. Mix and match those suggestions till you get where you want and the results will come.

Probably went a little overboard on answering you. Look forward to seeing some pictures.

Chris


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

No you didn't go overboard at all Chris. You always help me with what I need. Does anyone else sell polishing cloths because I no longer have a hobby store around me. Also I am taking my good ol time with the primer to get it perfect. With the white areas that I sanded should I reapply primer and sand it again? Thanks again for your help keep me posted 
-Alyssa


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Your car should be one uniform color of primer all over, so if you sanded thru it, primer again. The uniform primer keeps you paint basically the same all over.
Russell


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

That's what I thought, thanks


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

as i am just getting back into the hobby if your final paint job goes on good and you have used tamiya clear you might want to try thr tamiya polishing compounds instead of a sand paper polishing they all work great


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Hmm, I've heard of those, you're supposed to wait a good week before right? Or it'll come out dull


----------

